# Blackhawk United Kingdom Special Forces Knife



## Verteidiger (Nov 16, 2012)

One of the knives I own that I really like is the Blackhawk United Kingdom Special Forces Knife. I honestly have no idea if these are actually issued to the Special Forces in the United Kingdom, but I really don't care. I like the knife, it is really well made, and is a personal favorite. It reminds me of a Roman dagger, along the lines of a Gladius in its shape.

Here are some pictures of mine.

This is a closeup to show the thickness of the full tang design:



Here is a birds-eye view showing the sheath and handles in detail:



View of the knife showing the double edge and full length of the blade:



Another view of the side of the knife, showing the tang section and cutting edge:



Here are the details on the knife from the Blackhawk web site, and a link to the web page:

"Drawing from the groundbreaking works of Col. Rex Applegate, W.E. Fairbairn, and Brent Beshara, the United Kingdom Special Forces Knife features a broad, symmetrical blade for an exceptional combination of edge geometry, point strength, and penetration. Specifically designed for Britain's elite Special Forces, it also comes complete with an integrated crossguard and distinctive full-tang handle design.

Specifications:
• Blade length: 6.220"/158 mm
• Overall length: 11.380"/289 mm
• Blade material: D-2 tool steel
• Blade finish: Black epoxy powder coating or brushed satin finish
• Edge type: Plain edge only
• Handle material: Textured G-10 scales
• Sheath: Injection-molded nylon with mounting plates for S.T.R.I.K.E.® or drop-leg platform attachment"

BLACKHAWK! United Kingdom Special Forces - BLACKHAWK!

And here is an article on the knife, from Tactical-Life.com's website, an article written by Leroy Thompson:

Tactical-Life.comBlackhawk UK-SFK British Spec-Ops Dagger » Tactical-Life.com

Great knife, especially for those of you who prefer dagger designs.


----------



## roy (May 25, 2013)

Just a heads up, depending on you location carrying that could land you in jail. Any double edged knife in Texas is classified as a dirk/dagger and as such a prohibited weapon, same category as clubs and brass knuckles.


----------



## Verteidiger (Nov 16, 2012)

Thanks for the heads up.

You bring up a good point, that being one should always comply with Federal, state and local laws with respect to ownership and possession of guns, knives, etc.

In Texas, this knife would be legal only in your own residence, or in a vehicle/RV or vessel that you own. There appear to be hunting and fishing exceptions as well, but I have not carefully researched that because I don't live in Texas....

This knife is too big to carry anyway. It is really a fighting knife, suitable for home defense in civilian hands.

In my state, they are legal, and I could carry it if I wanted to. But I don't.

It is just part of my collection, and I would only use it in self-defense anyway.

I also own tomahawks and clubs that would be classified the same way in Texas. 

In my state, those types of weapons are also legal to own and carry.

Everyone should always check their own set of laws to ensure they comply with them, that is the key point.


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

Verteidiger said:


> ..This knife is too big to carry anyway..


Not if you keep it up your sleeve..


----------

